# Reports



## BrookTrout2 (Oct 29, 2009)

What web sites are reports being posted on now? It seems this page is dead for updates.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

BrookTrout2 said:


> What web sites are reports being posted on now? It seems this page is dead for updates.


There have been quite a few reports on this site as of late. If you’re not happy with them then I suggest heading to the river and making your own report. It’s March man, who needs a report in March?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

I learned a long time ago, that a good fishing report means you're too late. Time of year and water condition is all you need to know.


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

I was on the PM yesterday from Indian bridge to Scottville from shore. Water a little stained. Moving at around 640 cfs at Scottville. No fish taken. The only mistake I made was not using Wax Worms with a 1/8 oz jig head. Some guys did get some earlier in the morning. It was a really nice day on the river. It will get better soon. Waiting for my buddy to get his boat ready. Most of the guide boat Captains I talked to briefly. They asked me if they could fish in the area where I was, I said sure. Go for it. I have access to boats to drift the river. Bu, I also enjoy fishing from shore as well. If you share info to some, They will share info back. Not a big deal to me. I pay all my dues to fish the great waters we all have access to. I'm always learning something new every trip. So, all I can say is go and try your luck. Good Luck and Fish On


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Just go fish. If you know how to catch them, you’ll have good odds.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Just go fish. If you know how to catch them, you’ll have good odds.
> 
> View attachment 822046


Pink worm AS? Word has it that only works out west…..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Pink worm AS? Word has it that only works out west…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Not pink, purple/black tail. Cameras always goof the color tone. Fresh spawn, waxies, and beads were ignored. First drift with that and he buckled the rod. I was running one of my noodle rods with 5lb lead


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Not pink, purple/black tail. Cameras always goof the color tone. Fresh spawn, waxies, and beads were ignored. First drift with that and he buckled the rod. I was running one of my noodle rods with 5lb lead


Also I’m color blind…lol. Very nice man. Always good to have everything, never know what they are going to want.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

if local u stay with the bite days you'll get skunked get 1 or 2 more skunks or get them good. weekend warrior u just try your hardest chase some fresh spawn than fish hard. fresh spawn talk to few guides or check the dumpsters bring waxes until then. pier head should see big push its time need a wind swing to bring in runs. sw wind gale that swings northwest the change in plume direction really sends them in . dead east will too but its generally tough bite this week should be big push


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Also I’m color blind…lol. Very nice man. Always good to have everything, never know what they are going to want.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


So is my good buddy lol! I agree, but I also don’t want to be the same steelheader every time. It’s boring fishing a bobber and bead every trip; lame


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool to see a worm bite AS! I can’t for the life of me get them to eat a worm in Michigan…. Out west, no problem lol…. I like the tail first rigging, drift fishing it, or floating it?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

AdamBradley said:


> Very cool to see a worm bite AS! I can’t for the life of me get them to eat a worm in Michigan…. Out west, no problem lol…. I like the tail first rigging, drift fishing it, or floating it?


Bouncing. Got the old fashioned double tap buckle down lol


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Haha nice man! Thanks. Only thing better is when they scream in and swipe, with drag singing instantly! I don’t bounce as much as I used to, but someday soon may leave the float rod in the truck to get back to my roots. The felt takes can be way more exciting than a bobber drop.


----------



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, I went over to the PM last Tuesday. Lost a really nice Steelie at the net. This weather isn't helping to much. But, I'm just going to go and try again. That's why they call it FISHING. Oh, beads were working for me. That's my report. Good Luck to all.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thread is kind of boring right now. Figured I'd lively it up with some fish porn. Managed two fish after work yesterday. Fishing has been very up and down for me. Some trips, I don't even touch a fish, and then some quick trips, it's pretty good. The second picture, was a chrome hen that was already spawned out and dropping back. Some older gentlemen told me they will chrome right back up after spawning. Is that true? Thought they didn't chrome back up until they got back into the lake. Anyway, hope you guys and gals are having a good spring out there!


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Bouncing. Got the old fashioned double tap buckle down lol


the best way imo. everyone talks bout the heart stop when a bobber drops, well mine about jumps out of my chest when i feel that tap tap.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

tap, tap, YANK. The tug is the drug. Watching a bobber drop just isn't the same.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Bobber dropping sure changed the game. Anyone can catch a steelhead now .........


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

AdamBradley said:


> Very cool to see a worm bite AS! I can’t for the life of me get them to eat a worm in Michigan….


It's like a north of Grayling thing. Damndest thing.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> tap, tap, YANK. The tug is the drug. Watching a bobber drop just isn't the same.


I miss the tap tap from bottom bouncing on the Big A. Feel that bite and set the hook into immediate head shakes. It's hard to bottom bounce a lot of these small rivers, so bobbers have become the go to, unfortunately.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Has fishermans headquarters been open at all this spring? Haven't been up since October, but I know he's only open part time now just can't remember what days.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Has fishermans headquarters been open at all this spring? Haven't been up since October, but I know he's only open part time now just can't remember what days.


Yea its been open, I believe its closed on Wednesday. Might be a another day also.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Fished the Big Manistee today. Wasn't a banner day by any means,ended 1 for 3 but was able to land this beauty of a buck. 31 inches..prob 10 pounds or so on a chartruese bead.


----------



## fishgitter (Jun 12, 2010)

ALL I can say is WOW!!!~ nice fish, I bet that was a real battle .


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Went 4 for 6 this morning. Landed a giant hen. Just want some thoughts on the weight of this fish. I should have taken girth measurements, but i wanted to get her back in the water as soon as i could. I carry a soft tape measure with me and did manage to get a length measurement before I released her. 33 inches. I'm thinking at least 14 ?


----------



## ToppDogg (Dec 29, 2010)

No ldea on weight but WOW !!! That is a beautiful FAT fish ! Congrats


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

14 might b a bit generous...but still an awesome fish. Cause you didn't weigh it...it's over 20...lol


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Went 4 for 6 this morning. Landed a giant hen. Just want some thoughts on the weight of this fish. I should have taken girth measurements, but i wanted to get her back in the water as soon as i could. I carry a soft tape measure with me and did manage to get a length measurement before I released her. 33 inches. I'm thinking at least 14 ?
> View attachment 826198


I caught a skam on the pier a few years back, he had some good shoulders, no gut, 34", just shy of 15#. I would say your in the ball park with that egg wagon.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mi_hunter65 (Jan 1, 2021)

Fished last weekend on the PM with a buddy of mine that never caught a steelhead. Got him on his first one and several more were even caught. Water was high but stain was just about perfect in my opinion. Most caught on bright color beads and three others on stone flies.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I drove all the way over to the east side last week Wednesday after work to fish the Big A. Unfortunately, the winds made it impossible to really fish effectively. I ended up only fishing one day out of the 3 I planned. Drove back to the west side and fished some small streams to avoid the winds as best as possible. Caught a nice mix of colored up bucks, drop backs, and even a few tight, bright hens. Lots of trout mixed in as well. Probably my last steelhead adventure of the year for me. Time to fish some walleyes and start thinking trout. 8mm beads in dark runs was the ticket for me.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I drove all the way over to the east side last week Wednesday after work to fish the Big A. Unfortunately, the winds made it impossible to really fish effectively. I ended up only fishing one day out of the 3 I planned. Drove back to the west side and fished some small streams to avoid the winds as best as possible. Caught a nice mix of colored up bucks, drop backs, and even a few tight, bright hens. Lots of trout mixed in as well. Probably my last steelhead adventure of the year for me. Time to fish some walleyes and start thinking trout. 8mm beads in dark runs was the ticket for me.
> View attachment 827341
> View attachment 827342
> View attachment 827343
> View attachment 827344


Good work man. Yup I’m done too. Once they hit gravel my season is over. Can’t wait for October! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

SteelieArm14 said:


> Good work man. Yup I’m done too. Once they hit gravel my season is over. Can’t wait for October!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I'll see you in September I'm sure


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

jmaddog8807 said:


> I drove all the way over to the east side last week Wednesday after work to fish the Big A. Unfortunately, the winds made it impossible to really fish effectively. I ended up only fishing one day out of the 3 I planned. Drove back to the west side and fished some small streams to avoid the winds as best as possible. Caught a nice mix of colored up bucks, drop backs, and even a few tight, bright hens. Lots of trout mixed in as well. Probably my last steelhead adventure of the year for me. Time to fish some walleyes and start thinking trout. 8mm beads in dark runs was the ticket for me.


Eh, you likely have plenty of time on the AS still if you get an itch for steelhead. Not much spawning even being attempted yet. Fishing is day to day, but some around for sure!


----------



## mi_hunter65 (Jan 1, 2021)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Eh, you likely have plenty of time on the AS still if you get an itch for steelhead. Not much spawning even being attempted yet. Fishing is day to day, but some around for sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 827572
> ...


Nice fish! I've always wanted to make a run over there with my boat!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I ran much of the upper half of the Ausable, yesterday. There were a few spots of polished gravel, but not a lot. Water has a real nice murk to it. Nights were cold, still. Once the water temp hits 42*, the spawn will start up good. It should peak in a couple/few weeks.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

I landed 3 hens today that were still tight. quite a few systems will still have good numbers into may.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

good to see ausable kicking out some unclipped fish. I'm surprised how many fish caught are stockers and not more wild with all the high water cold springs last few years. lets hope many find the gravel undisturbed and give the system a kick in the ass


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Eh, you likely have plenty of time on the AS still if you get an itch for steelhead. Not much spawning even being attempted yet. Fishing is day to day, but some around for sure!
> 
> 
> View attachment 827572
> ...


AS - with that style of bobber, you bobber dogging them or pier rig? I assume pier based on the cement, but I’m curious! Thanks!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> good to see ausable kicking out some unclipped fish. I'm surprised how many fish caught are stockers and not more wild with all the high water cold springs last few years. lets hope many find the gravel undisturbed and give the system a kick in the ass


The Ausable hits 80* below Foote dam, every summer. There isn't any viable natural reproduction of Steelhead there, since the newly hatched fish need to spend at least 1 year in their natal river, before they smolt. There is some viable natural reproduction in the Pine River, which flows into Van Ettan lake. Some of those fish might stay in the Ausable, when they return to spawn. But I wouldn't think very many. There are a few small rivers in that general area that have some naturally produced Steelhead. And Browns. And Salmon.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

AdamBradley said:


> AS - with that style of bobber, you bobber dogging them or pier rig? I assume pier based on the cement, but I’m curious! Thanks!


doggin. The other day it was pretty steady for a bit, hooking 3 in about an hour


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah Trout Magnets are common in stores outside Michigan. I work in West Virginia sometimes and get them there. Most every time I would visit Walmart I would just snag a couple more of the little packs. 

I mostly end up using their excellent jig heads with worms. Just a little bit of weight, can then sometimes get a mid water column presentation without a sinker at all. 

I have never been able to pick a favorite color though I tend to buy white the most. The folks in the WV say black is the best. But at this point I have way more of the little plastics and barely any of the heads.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I bought a trout magnet kit a few years ago but I can’t remember where I ordered it from.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Yeah Trout Magnets are common in stores outside Michigan. I work in West Virginia sometimes and get them there. Most every time I would visit Walmart I would just snag a couple more of the little packs.
> 
> I mostly end up using their excellent jig heads with worms. Just a little bit of weight, can then sometimes get a mid water column presentation without a sinker at all.
> 
> I have never been able to pick a favorite color though I tend to buy white the most. The folks in the WV say black is the best. But at this point I have way more of the little plastics and barely any of the heads.


Good idea for the jig head used for a nightcrawler, will have to give her a go.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

B.Jarvinen said:


> Yeah Trout Magnets are common in stores outside Michigan. I work in West Virginia sometimes and get them there. Most every time I would visit Walmart I would just snag a couple more of the little packs.
> 
> I mostly end up using their excellent jig heads with worms. Just a little bit of weight, can then sometimes get a mid water column presentation without a sinker at all.
> 
> I have never been able to pick a favorite color though I tend to buy white the most. The folks in the WV say black is the best. But at this point I have way more of the little plastics and barely any of the heads.


Surpringly that lil head gets down....

I wish I'd a got out earlier tonight.... First hole deep and Swift, first drift tap tap, miss, pull back a touch same thing... Hoofed it to another hole as light was fleeting, saw a trout rise above the main hole, tossed on pass, instantly bang about a nine inches... Saw another rise but no matter how I manuvered myself in a tag alder bush could a get a good flip... Then I headed home.... Iwas fishing black&silver black head...

I never do well right at dark on brookies, if I'd a been an hour earlier probably woulda done well, felt perfect out...

I too am gonna try a worm on the head, why didn't I think of that 

You can get the heads from BP 5-25 packs...


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Was too damn Hot to work on a Jack Pine flat type site yesterday afternoon; 90 degrees and dead calm. Sand soil sites always feel even hotter. 

So off to the nearest Trout hole I went to pass an hour and cool down to wait for a bit of evening low sun shade to finish up the work. 

The hole was a sweet one for Steelhead, with plenty of gravel above and below. They were done with it however; it was just me & the stream Trout now. And, a nice parking lot and some steps down to an old canoe landing.

So, just itty bitty stream Trout, that close to vehicle tires. Caught several small Browns & Bows; Brookies are maybe possible there but more likely farther upstream. 

This time though, the Trout were ready to eat and activity was high every time I dropped a worm in the big hole, or got one in under a Cedar. Nothing, yet, near the leafless Alders.


----------

